# Fawn Fire in Redding



## jbolt (Sep 24, 2021)

We drove by the fire today on our way home around 1pm. Looked to be blowing up with all the wind. We could see fire from I-5. Not good. It was good to see all the air support at the time. To all my H-M brothers and/or their family in the area. Be safe, we are praying for you.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 24, 2021)

The valley is heavy with smoke today because of it. Heard there is someone in custody for arson. What possess someone to cause that much destruction ?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 25, 2021)

Fortunately the smoke is staying down in the valley (where it belongs). The woman who was arrested for setting the fire had just been released from Shasta county jail and is suspected of setting a fire in Shasta Lake City the night before. Having gone through one too many fires, I believe that charges of attempted manslaughter are warranted. Burning at the stake might be an appropriate punishment.


----------



## mksj (Sep 25, 2021)

Unfortunately there are quite a few fires set by individuals either intentional or carelessness. There have been a number of fires in our area and also in northern LA which were intentionally set and the persons were eventually arrested, but most often this is after repeat episodes and/or prior history. I guess that is why the call them pyromaniacs. 








						Ex-college instructor arrested in connection with 'arson-setting spree' near Dixie fire
					

Gary Stephen Maynard, 47, has been charged with willfully starting the Ranch fire and has been linked to at least six other blazes.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 26, 2021)

I just don't understand people that set fires. I can still remember the home owner who was sitting in his driveway on the Fountain Fire in 1997 when we were going back through the burn area putting out hot areas. The forlorn look on his face cut right through you. He had just lost his home. I will always remember the look he had. How could anyone purposely be the cause of that is beyond me.


----------



## jbolt (Sep 27, 2021)

Another heroic effort by our wildland firefighters have done a great job of keeping this fire from being worse than it is. The weather is getting favorable to getting it under control this week. When we drove by last Thursday the winds were howling to the south west straight at Redding. It could have been a whole lot worse. Still feel terrible for those who have lost their homes.

From the reports coming out it looks like the fire may have not been set intentionally. A mental health crisis may be a contributing factor.

From the AP: "Alexandra Souverneva, a graduate of the California Institute of Technology who refers to herself as a shaman on her LinkedIn page said she accidentally started the Fawn Fire on Wednesday when she was boiling bear urine to drink, a narrative filed by Cal Fire law enforcement said."

Not to make light of the situation but where do you get bear urine and why would one want to drink it?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 27, 2021)

jbolt said:


> From the AP: "Alexandra Souverneva, a graduate of the California Institute of Technology who refers to herself as a shaman on her LinkedIn page said she accidentally started the Fawn Fire on Wednesday when she was boiling bear urine to drink, a narrative filed by Cal Fire law enforcement said."
> 
> Not to make light of the situation but where do you get bear urine and why would one want to drink it?


 I have no words.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 27, 2021)

Had to stop on the Sacramento River North of Sacramento to have some homeless put out a couple of fires. They were burning grass and leaves along the river!


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 27, 2021)

Another renagade Shaman.....


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 27, 2021)

Looked like early prison release complete with prison tattoos.


----------



## jbolt (Sep 28, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Had to stop on the Sacramento River North of Sacramento to have some homeless put out a couple of fires. They were burning grass and leaves along the river!


Ugh!!!


----------



## campellob (Nov 25, 2021)

Yeah, good question. Where did this women get the bear urine, and why would she drink it at all. It's just disgusting. Have people wholly forgotten about safety? They should read more about being careful with fire. They better become firefighters like they keep burning things down through negligence. Although I doubt they couldn't pass pearson vue practice tests and be fit for this demanding job. I really think it takes sane people out there who are willing to defend not only their lives but the lives of anyone else in trouble because of a fire.


----------

